# Big Bad Wood



## rdnkmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

There's a new show on NatGeo channel called big bad wood. Channel 186 on Dish. Four tree crews taking down trees in the Boston area. Some Hollywood bs but real guys cutting real trees.

Makes me wonder when oregonburls is gonna be on tv. Anybody heard anything? This show is on now at 1120 PM eastern time.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha I read this post turned to the channel and the first thing I see is a tree being dropped on a car. Seems like my kind of show.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

Andrew M said:


> Haha I read this post turned to the channel and the first thing I see is a tree being dropped on a car. Seems like my kind of show.



I think the car was planned. It was real junker when they first showed it. There has to be some Hollywood stuff. But they are cutting some pretty big trees. We will see how bad it gets.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh I'm sure it was staged. They can't make a show anymore without staging some sort of disaster.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 17, 2013)

Just turned it on.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Going to have to wait for the 're-run'....I don't stay up as late as some of you young guys.




Scott (hmmm, the DVR is out there though) B


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin! I just set the DVR to record a few episodes... Makes me wonder what else is out there that I haven't seen!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> .... Makes me wonder what else is out there that I haven't seen!



Okay I'll bite. Ever seen the Tree Climbing Goats of Morocco? 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/goats-in-trees_zps7c119b85.jpg

Not photo-shopped.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2013)

I stubled on that during my channel surfing last night as well. Cool premise, but like all reality shows, they had to throw in a bunch of BS drama and trash talking amongst the characters, so I surfed on...


----------



## ButchC (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > .... Makes me wonder what else is out there that I haven't seen!
> ...



No way that's real - no such thing as a white goat. :rotflmao3:


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > .... Makes me wonder what else is out there that I haven't seen!
> ...




When does hunting season on those open?



Scott (one shot two kills in the middle) B


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 18, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I stubled on that during my channel surfing last night as well. Cool premise, but like all reality shows, they had to throw in a bunch of BS drama and trash talking amongst the characters, so I surfed on...



I know Barry but they are climbing and cutting BIG trees. I will give it another shot before I cancel the dvr.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't seen it but by the way Barry describes - not my cup of tea.


----------

